# Plastisol Tranfers



## tturner45 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey Guys!

I have a job which calls for a front and back design that I am going to screen print. I also have to put names on the back of the shirt that I am going to heat press on! My questions is....If I heat press the plastisol transfers first and then screen print the design on the back and front will it have any effect on the names that I heat pressed on the back, by running them through the dryer!?

Thanks


----------



## tturner45 (Sep 6, 2010)

So Nobody has every done this befoe..lol! Help me out peeps!


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

tturner45 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I have a job which calls for a front and back design that I am going to screen print. I also have to put names on the back of the shirt that I am going to heat press on! My questions is....If I heat press the plastisol transfers first and then screen print the design on the back and front will it have any effect on the names that I heat pressed on the back, by running them through the dryer!?
> 
> Thanks


 
tturner45,

We do names & then screen print on the shirt with no problems.

larry @ dowlinggraphics . com


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I always screen print then press the names.

Worst case just run a little test and see if it messes with the vinyl going through the dryer. I am guess no, but never hurts to test.


----------

